
Show HN: Community Project in Progress – Vibez - ardelapaz
https://github.com/ardelapaz/vibez
======
ardelapaz
This project of mine is a work in progress. I got a lot of the basic features
down, and soon plan on integrating music genres for people to follow and get
posts that way (right now it's just see whatever sample data I have on the
DB).

The overview of this project: Follow music genres, and see "Feedback",
"Collaboration", or "Help" posts. Connect with other musicians and get
centralized feedback, help, or features all in one place!

Read my blog post where I go in depth talking about the future of my project
here: [https://medium.com/@ardelapaz/vibez-an-upcoming-social-
media...](https://medium.com/@ardelapaz/vibez-an-upcoming-social-media-
platform-to-help-connect-musicians-globally-f0345a9403f)

Github:
[https://github.com/ardelapaz/vibez](https://github.com/ardelapaz/vibez)

